# Weight lifting shoes



## Mike_Hunt

I squat and do deads in my socks.

Thinking of getting the Addidas shoes for weigh training.

Are these shoes any good and worth paying £100 for?

Cheers


----------



## exvigourbeast

Don't they have a wedge in them ? I was thinking of trying them to avoid hip pain and had a look at some a lad in the gym had. It makes quite a difference when the stress is thrown forward more onto the knees (mine didnt thank me for it).


----------



## PowerOutput

Interested to see replies it's question I been wondering?


----------



## MRSTRONG

i have a pair of these ... https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/lifting-shoes/strength-shop-lokis-weightlifting-shoes.html

i deadlift squat and ohp in them , they are good .


----------



## MattGriff

exvigourbeast said:


> It makes quite a difference when the stress is thrown forward more onto the knees (mine didnt thank me for it).


You were doing it wrong then.


----------



## Mike_Hunt

Cheers for the advice lads.

Was thinking of getting the Addidas Ironworks shoes.

I live quite near Pullum sports so might go try them on.


----------



## exvigourbeast

MattGriff said:


> You were doing it wrong then.


Probably , I am shaped like a question mark to start with. Clearly having a wedge heel will throw the stress somewhere not designed to take it though would it not ?


----------



## MattGriff

exvigourbeast said:


> Probably , I am shaped like a question mark to start with. Clearly having a wedge heel will throw the stress somewhere not designed to take it though would it not ?


The heel assists the flexibility in the ankle, the most common mistake and indeed one I made myself when I first tried it was after feeling the extra depth due to the ankle angle allowing myself to 'fall forward' more which does indeed place pressure on the knees. The correct method of squatting with said shoes is dropping hips backward which should place the stress on the quads, glutes, hammies and adductors/abductors where it should be.


----------



## exvigourbeast

MattGriff said:


> The heel assists the flexibility in the ankle, the most common mistake and indeed one I made myself when I first tried it was after feeling the extra depth due to the ankle angle allowing myself to 'fall forward' more which does indeed place pressure on the knees. The correct method of squatting with said shoes is dropping hips backward which should place the stress on the quads, glutes, hammies and adductors/abductors where it should be.


So basically the shoes are to compensate for poor ankle flexibility that would normally throw you forward, but if you don't use them correctly the same thing happens due to the over confidence you now have going deep ? Squats are a bloody minefield :laugh:


----------



## MattGriff

exvigourbeast said:


> So basically the shoes are to compensate for poor ankle flexibility that would normally throw you forward, but if you don't use them correctly the same thing happens due to the over confidence you now have going deep ? Squats are a bloody minefield :laugh:


In a sense yes I suppose you could think of it that way.


----------



## Mike_Hunt

Does anyone have the Addidas Ironwork shoes?


----------



## LeBigMac

ewen said:


> i have a pair of these ... https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/lifting-shoes/strength-shop-lokis-weightlifting-shoes.html
> 
> i deadlift squat and ohp in them , they are good .


And only £20


----------



## bottleneck25

ewen said:


> i have a pair of these ... https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/lifting-shoes/strength-shop-lokis-weightlifting-shoes.html
> 
> i deadlift squat and ohp in them , they are good .


They look flashy  not bad for £20


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

I wear a pair of leather vans pumps, they are flat as a pancake and fairly wide so nice and stable.

Also as they are leather I reckon I can get a few years gym wear out of em.


----------



## NSGym

I wear adidas shoes for Oly lifts, squats and OHP only, deadlifts bare foot or slippers

The Strength shop ones on special at £20 are worth it for a first shoe, but some guys at the gym dont like them, strength shop do another style which one of the guys at the gym uses, also have 3 guys at the gym that use DoWin ones and they are pretty good

do win around £75, adidas around £90 upwards, nike romalos around £160, strength shop £20 and £49 i think

.


----------



## Guest

Adidas powerperfects for me.

Unbelievable how they have stabilized my squat and helps me drive through my heals more.

Them strengthshop shoes are a real bargain.


----------



## RascaL18

ewen said:


> i have a pair of these ... https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/lifting-shoes/strength-shop-lokis-weightlifting-shoes.html
> 
> i deadlift squat and ohp in them , they are good .


They look like corrective club foot shoes! Haha! Take a video wearing them drinking a protein shake with beans down your t-shirt shouting 'HEY YOU GUYS!!!'


----------



## MRSTRONG

RascaL18 said:


> They look like corrective club foot shoes! Haha! Take a video wearing them drinking a protein shake with beans down your t-shirt shouting 'HEY YOU GUYS!!!'


ill do that right now ...


----------



## RascaL18

ewen said:


> ill do that right now ...


Can't wait!!!


----------



## Mike_Hunt

Rippentoe rates them


----------



## Mshadows

ewen said:


> i have a pair of these ... https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/lifting-shoes/strength-shop-lokis-weightlifting-shoes.html
> 
> i deadlift squat and ohp in them , they are good .


sizes 3.5-4.5

bit small seeming as I am a 12


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mshadows said:


> sizes 3.5-4.5
> 
> bit small seeming as I am a 12


read the info on the sizing's it clearly states they are in European sizes .

if the euro size that fits you is not in stock then email the guys at strengthshop or buy a different shoe .


----------



## Zola

Would love a pair of those Adidas powerperfects, maybe in the new year.


----------



## broch316

deadlift and squat properly and what type of shoes u have wont matter . just saying like..


----------



## hometrainer

otomix for me


----------



## squalllion1uk

Cant stand footwear when squatting or Dead lifting, bare foot for me.


----------



## ConstantCut

I have an old pair of Adidas Stan Smiths I wear whilst weight training.

Thinking about it both my cardio and weight training trainers could do with replacing :/


----------



## Pkant2002

Anyone know the difference between the two strength shop shoes lions VS Impalas. Ie can you recommend which ones to get as the branded shoes eg Adidas are so expensive.


----------

